# It must be Monday..kinda graphic



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Skid steer - 1
Barb - 0

Ran to the gas station to tinkle in between loads this morning. Had one of my guys hop on the skidder to get the next load ready. Got back and he was trying to maneuver a big chunk of concrete slab from the pile around so he could break it up and he was having trouble. I jumped up on the top of the part of the concrete that was in the bucket close to the back of the bucket to provide a counter weight of some sort. Well, it all came loose and he curled the bucket too fast and I got stuck in the middle lol! A trip to urgent care, a tetanus shot, and few stitches later, I'm home trying to figure out how the heck I'm going to shower without getting it wet for 10 days! I'm fine...a little sore. I'm just glad I shaved my legs yesterday and my toes were still cute from last week!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

The good thing about living where I do is that it's so hot and the humidity is so high that you're always soaking wet from sweat. IF you're not dripping wet, you've dehydrated, and need water quickly, really. 

anyway, all that sweating, there's not much call for peeing.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Well dang, that's no way to start the week. Glad you're okay!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Heal quick. Glad it is not a bone fracture too.

If the truth be known, our collective HT member stiches may measure in many yards every day. I hope not.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm glad you're OK, and love the sparklie toes.

Mr. Pixie was at urgent care this morning too. Apparently either a tick or a spider bit him on the calf and it's infected, probably staph. He's on a whopping antibiotic and has to keep it iced. He's a nurse, nurse administrator now, so he's on his way to work as I type this even tho the Dr. told him to stay home for 2-3 days.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Ticks and spiders go with the territory too. Good for meds.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Skid steer - 1
> Barb - 0
> 
> Ran to the gas station to tinkle in between loads this morning. Had one of my guys hop on the skidder to get the next load ready. Got back and he was trying to maneuver a big chunk of concrete slab from the pile around so he could break it up and he was having trouble. I jumped up on the top of the part of the concrete that was in the bucket close to the back of the bucket to provide a counter weight of some sort. Well, it all came loose and he curled the bucket too fast and I got stuck in the middle lol! A trip to urgent care, a tetanus shot, and few stitches later, I'm home trying to figure out how the heck I'm going to shower without getting it wet for 10 days! I'm fine...a little sore. I'm just glad I shaved my legs yesterday and my toes were still cute from last week!
> ...


AZsongbird1973;
I hope you heal quickly, I usually just wrap a wound with a plastic bag and tape both ends. I used to make sutures I hope those were some I made. You will be OK. Dsmythe


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Duct tape and you will be fine !


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Clem said:


> The good thing about living where I do is that it's so hot and the humidity is so high that you're always soaking wet from sweat. IF you're not dripping wet, you've dehydrated, and need water quickly, really.
> 
> anyway, all that sweating, there's not much call for peeing.


I know the feeling...but this was the 2nd tinkle of the day..first one when I wake up and 2nd one to get rid of the pot of coffee I drank before work.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm glad you're OK, and love the sparklie toes.
> 
> Mr. Pixie was at urgent care this morning too. Apparently either a tick or a spider bit him on the calf and it's infected, probably staph. He's on a whopping antibiotic and has to keep it iced. He's a nurse, nurse administrator now, so he's on his way to work as I type this even tho the Dr. told him to stay home for 2-3 days.


Wow..that's nothing to mess with so I sure hope he takes it easy and gets better!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

dsmythe said:


> AZsongbird1973;
> I hope you heal quickly, I usually just wrap a wound with a plastic bag and tape both ends. I used to make sutures I hope those were some I made. You will be OK. Dsmythe


I used saran wrap just now...worked well! I hope these are your sutures too...nice to think that a friend might be responsible for making them!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> Duct tape and you will be fine !


Now you sound like my dad...except he would have SD to put a maxi pad and then duct tape!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Truth is...if I hadn't have been being so prissy and just used the port a pottie on the job site then none of this would have happened. But I HATE those things sooo much!  Guess I better work on the hover method and just suck it up from now on.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Glad it wasn't worse.
Heal quick.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Have your significant other kiss the boo boo. You're tough but no one likes getting hurt on the job. Heal well and quickly and don't dam do that again.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Ouch! I know that hurt!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Just like the fact that the lawn mower only when it is being used, people that are inactive seldom get injured. Cuts and scrapes are signs that you are active. I'm recovering from a fall, last night. Pulling a sheet of pole barn steel up a roof. The rafters and purlins create lots of 24 inch squares, preventing me from falling through. But falling on a 2x4 will crack a rib or two.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

SRSLADE said:


> Have your significant other kiss the boo boo. You're tough but no one likes getting hut on the job. Heal well and quickly and don't dam do that again.


My significant other is my 10 year old son who turned every shade of green and refused to leave my side today. He has given me all kinds of kisses! I am a very lucky Mama!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

haypoint said:


> Just like the fact that the lawn mower only when it is being used, people that are inactive seldom get injured. Cuts and scrapes are signs that you are active. I'm recovering from a fall, last night. Pulling a sheet of pole barn steel up a roof. The rafters and purlins create lots of 24 inch squares, preventing me from falling through. But falling on a 2x4 will crack a rib or two.


I hope you feel better..banged up ribs aren't fun at all! Don't know how you haul the sheets up, but I use a vise c-clap on the end of the sheet then tie the rope thru the c. Easier for me than trying to manage them by hand.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Ouch

Take care of that. I know since I am aman I would be in bed for days. Even after it stopped hurting.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Well crud,what you do that for? Lol jk. Take it easy and relax a bit


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh my goodness!! Be careful AND TAKE PLENTY OF TIME TO HEAL!! Don't make me come to Arizona!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Injuries are a great learning experience if they don`t kill ya...… looks like you made it out pretty lucky considering the circumstances...….OUCH! I hate being wounded, gives me a weird vulnerable feeling.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your well wishes!! You guys are a great bunch of people!!


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

*cringe* That hurts to look at it. Hope you heal quickly. I bet your leg hurts for a few months though.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Sending wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Hope and pray you heal quickly!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cling wrap is what I would have suggested if you had not already figured that out.
Cling wrap, bread wrappers and rubber bands have covered a lot of my OWIE's in the past. 

Heal quickly.


 Al


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Every one's already given my ideas of covering it so you can bathe so I'll just wish you a speedy recovery. You may be sorer tomorrow so be prepared and I hope they sent you home with something to take the edge off.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

oooh that looks like it's going to be a little sore for a little while. Or maybe very sore.  So sorry to hear, glad it wasn't worse. These things happen so fast and when you least expect them. 
I hate porta jons too, really says something that you chose a bathroom over it because gas station bathrooms around here can be pretty bad too. 
Heal quickly! Don't forget to rest as much as you can. Some say injuries/sickness is our bodies way of telling us to slow down. It's not always easy/possible to listen....


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Teej said:


> Every one's already given my ideas of covering it so you can bathe so I'll just wish you a speedy recovery. You may be sorer tomorrow so be prepared and I hope they sent you home with something to take the edge off.


They offered some sort of narcotic but I declined. I don't like how it makes me feel and I'm a lightweight so if I were to take it I'd be too loopy to care for my Lil guy. So, ibuprofen it is! It does hurt a lot more today. Im sure because all the local anesthetic has worn off.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Ouch! hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The second and third days after I've done something "creative" to myself are always more painful. You can layer OTC meds- every three hours take Tylenol, then take ibuprofen, and then Aleve. Don't do this for more than a couple days tho, it's hard on the liver. Icing for 20 minutes on and 30 minutes off might help too.

I hope you feel better.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

At least you didn't scuff up your tattoo !


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

TripleD said:


> At least you didn't scuff up your tattoo !


Right! Silver lining!!


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you sitting with leg up today? Hope it is better tomorrow.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

FreeRange said:


> Are you sitting with leg up today? Hope it is better tomorrow.


It's almost 730 my time. I've been up since 3...drank a whole pot of coffee, got all my paperwork caught up, lined my guys out when they got here and got them going, and yes I'm setting here with my pup in my lap and my leg up thinking about all the things I need to be doing lol! Im going to loose my mind!


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

I understand. Things that were fairly unimportant before become urgent when you can't do anything about it.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Ouch! That has to be painful. I hope you heal up fast.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

haypoint said:


> Just like the fact that the lawn mower only when it is being used, people that are inactive seldom get injured. Cuts and scrapes are signs that you are active. I'm recovering from a fall, last night. Pulling a sheet of pole barn steel up a roof. The rafters and purlins create lots of 24 inch squares, preventing me from falling through. But falling on a 2x4 will crack a rib or two.


There are ski slopes in Northern Michigan if you can wait a little longer. No need to ski off a roof. Good catch.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Bret said:


> There are ski slopes in Northern Michigan if you can wait a little longer. No need to ski off a roof. Good catch.


As much as it hurts, I almost wish I had a huge purple bruise. Something to show for the pain. If I sit still or walk, no pain. But a slight cough or just move the wrong way, it is like a Charlie horse cramp and backing into an electric fence, all at once.
I've worked on many barn roofs. Mostly steep. This roof is the flattest I've ever worked. I think that because it is flatter, more like walking across a parking lot with a network of holes, while a steeper roof is more like climbing, lean forward and my hands are closer to the 2x4s.
I have skied Boyne in northern Michigan, but actually Search Mont is closer and not a beginner's hill.




I feel his pain.
I hope the OP wound heals and the stiches should come out in a few days.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

haypoint said:


> As much as it hurts, I almost wish I had a huge purple bruise. Something to show for the pain. If I sit still or walk, no pain. But a slight cough or just move the wrong way, it is like a Charlie horse cramp and backing into an electric fence, all at once.
> I've worked on many barn roofs. Mostly steep. This roof is the flattest I've ever worked. I think that because it is flatter, more like walking across a parking lot with a network of holes, while a steeper roof is more like climbing, lean forward and my hands are closer to the 2x4s.
> I have skied Boyne in northern Michigan, but actually Search Mont is closer and not a beginner's hill.
> 
> ...



This is the second time you've tried to make the thread all about you, next time start your own


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I started the drift.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought pot made people mellow?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

haypoint said:


> I thought pot made people mellow?


It depends on how bad they need to go. Oh, wait, I'm thinking of the wrong pot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

haypoint said:


> I thought pot made people mellow?


Only the good stuff.
Skunkweed makes them crabby.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

haypoint said:


> As much as it hurts, I almost wish I had a huge purple bruise. Something to show for the pain. If I sit still or walk, no pain. But a slight cough or just move the wrong way, it is like a Charlie horse cramp and backing into an electric fence, all at once.
> I've worked on many barn roofs. Mostly steep. This roof is the flattest I've ever worked. I think that because it is flatter, more like walking across a parking lot with a network of holes, while a steeper roof is more like climbing, lean forward and my hands are closer to the 2x4s.
> I have skied Boyne in northern Michigan, but actually Search Mont is closer and not a beginner's hill.
> 
> ...


How are you feeling?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> How are you feeling?


Still hurts. Moving slow. But better each day. Ribs are slow to heal.
How is your gash healing up?


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

haypoint said:


> Still hurts. Moving slow. But better each day. Ribs are slow to heal.
> How is your gash healing up?


Makes my ribs hurt just thinking about it!! Whatever you do, don't sneeze. I'm just fine. Like you, still sore but manageable. Not looking forward to another scar on my shin but such is life. Take it easy so you can heal faster and have a great day!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have lived in fear of a sneeze. 
It seems such a odd thing to dread.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> I have lived in fear of a sneeze.
> It seems such a odd thing to dread.


Trying to either not sneeze or sneeze without it being forceful is so hard!! Setting under a juniper tree at a water hole during archery elk season with a dandy bull almost close enough to draw down on and guess who has to sneeze? I tried everything to not let that sneeze loose and almost passed out lol!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I tried everything to not let that sneeze loose and almost passed out lol!


When you're just about to sneeze simply exhale by blowing and it won't be an explosive release.
I learned that trick so I could sneeze silently while sitting in a treestand, deer hunting.

Trying to hold it in makes it worse.


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

Me personally, I use superglue a lot.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

GeneV said:


> Me personally, I use superglue a lot.


To keep from sneezing??


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I have lived in fear of a sneeze.
> It seems such a odd thing to dread.


40 years ago, I got between a cow and the back of a horse. The horse trying to kick the cow, got me, both hooves middle of the back. So, sort of a similar injury to the current, except I was a younger man.
I was on my long weekend so by the time I had to return to work at the prison, I was feeling a bit better. I figured if I took it easy, I could get through the shift.
As I was walking into the prison, passed the Visiting Room, I saw a big woman waiting for her felon boyfriend to arrive, standing there with jeans that looked painted on. She was big. I saw her with a glance and instinctively looked back. Within that split second, I thought, " Why would you take a second look?" and sort of laughed to myself. That looking, looking away, look back, laugh, caused me to choke. I guess I swallowed wrong. Unable to make a full, strong throat clearing cough, I sustained a series of minor, painful coughs. By the time I got to my work area, I was in tears. Caulked it up as well deserved punishment for the uncalled for double take.


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

lol no, I I mean for the cut sorry, I glue cuts. Don't judge me!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

GeneV said:


> lol no, I I mean for the cut sorry, I glue cuts. Don't judge me!


Just messing with you buddy!


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeh I know. I don't stifle sneezes, feels too good letting one loose. Farts? Well, that depends.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

GeneV said:


> Yeh I know. I don't stifle sneezes, feels too good letting one loose. Farts? Well, that depends.


That's one thing I just can't do. I will be in agony before I let one go from the basement in front of anyone. My daughter on the other hand is terrible!! She rips one and then goes ..."mom!!". Embarrasses the heck out of me!!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> That's one thing I just can't do. I will be in agony before I let one go from the basement in front of anyone. My daughter on the other hand is terrible!! She rips one and then goes ..."mom!!". Embarrasses the heck out of me!!


You have an ornery little munchkin?


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

As they say, there's a time & place for everything.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

IndyDave said:


> You have an ornery little munchkin?


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

She's a 25 year old ornery little munchkin!! And will do that very thing to me to this day in public!!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

GeneV said:


> As they say, there's a time & place for everything.


That's how I feel!! Wish others in life would too.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> She's a 25 year old ornery little munchkin!! And will do that very thing to me to this day in public!!!
> View attachment 67978


Ok you know the kinda guys you have here..... you gotta tell us what is the machinery in the background?


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> Ok you know the kinda guys you have here..... you gotta tell us what is the machinery in the background?


Before she went to basic she wanted to go camping so she threw a dart at the map and we went up to an area in the mountains between Roosevelt Lake and Young, AZ. The Sierra Ancha wilderness. There's an old asbestos mine you can either hike up to or there's a cool jeepin trail too. I don't have a jeep. But I have this that I've been dinking around with for a while. I'm not sure what make this was but it's a small old crane of some sort. The area is really cool and lots of history...pleasant valley wars etc. If you're ever bored, check it out!

https://www.jeeptheusa.com/angel-wings-etc-25.html


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Dinging ?
Lol I see one tiny ding around here that’s pristine!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Dinging ?
> Lol I see one tiny ding around here that’s pristine!


Dinging ?











Dinking
Dinking is keeping yourself occupied and trying not to die from boredom.


----------

